# Simplicity 38" Snowblower



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

I just bought a brand new simplicity 38" professional series snow blower; I was disappointed when I went to pick it up that it was only 342cc. Just wondering if anyone here has any experience with this blower and if they are any good.....they better be for $3000!!
Looking at the ariens 36" pro that is rated at 420cc, makes me wonder if I made the right choice, the simplicity does talk about some sort of "power-boost" not sure how this works. Thought and comparisons?? Thanks!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Ariens Pro Deluxe 30 that does great. I didn't pay anywhere near the price you paid on the Simplicity. I think I paid 1600 for it new. Seems expensive to get the extra 8 inches of width.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

I run a 36" ariens and it can't be beat. imo. The only thing I have to complain about is you really need to watch where you are throwing the snow it throws it so far. I also took out two sunday newspapers last year and it chewed right through them. sure makes a mess though.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

jagext;1389471 said:


> I run a 36" ariens and it can't be beat. imo. The only thing I have to complain about is you really need to watch where you are throwing the snow it throws it so far. I also took out two sunday newspapers last year and it chewed right through them. sure makes a mess though.


I used an Ariens 13/36 pro before and it was throwing snow every bit of 50'


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

04f350powerv-xt;1389081 said:


> I just bought a brand new simplicity 38" professional series snow blower; I was disappointed when I went to pick it up that it was only 342cc. Just wondering if anyone here has any experience with this blower and if they are any good.....they better be for $3000!!
> Looking at the ariens 36" pro that is rated at 420cc, makes me wonder if I made the right choice, the simplicity does talk about some sort of "power-boost" not sure how this works. Thought and comparisons?? Thanks!


I don't have experience with that blower in particular, but I ran Simplicity 2 stage blowers for many years. 1032's to be exact. They make a very good blower. I think you'll be very happy with it, 13HP isn't exactly underpowered. 38" cut is pretty big though, not sure I'd want to be throwing that thing around to much.


----------



## bhmjwp (Dec 12, 2005)

Blowers that big must be mainly point and aim!


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

IDK i have some mixed opinions on this one... As much as a big intake is nice it needs to able to keep up... I have a 1332 and a 1032 and a 1130 all ariens and in my experience the 13hp keeps up perfect with the 32" intake even in the deepest snows.. idk about you but i would rather be able to go faster and not have the blower clog up.. On the other hand i know the simplicitys are great blowers just dont know if the 13hp engine is enough for the 38" intake... If its new and you can return it, i would swap it out for a 1336 or a 1332.. But hey i could work great i really dont know... not trying to be the bringer of bad news but would like to save you the headache if you can just swap it out...


----------



## SDLandscapes VT (Dec 17, 2008)

I have an ariens 1236 (older) and a brand new simplicity 1628 (16 is ft pounds) and I previously had a lower end simplicity 1226. The 1236 can throw the snow a long distance, but the 1628 is better in deeper snows and with the power boost can throw slush without clogging. Either way I think you will be happy. The problem with the bigger intakes is they struggle to cut through plow furrows


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks for the replies, let me give some more info. The blower is being used for schools, between portables where it is to tight to fit a truck and small play areas that are gated and machines cant fit through the gates, so it wont have to deal with plow furrows. Also, my concerne was that this blower is NOT 13hp... at least I dont think it is, it says it is 342cc and 16.5ft-lbs. When I ordwered the blower, I was like you guys and thought it would be 13hp b/c thats what the 38" has always been in the past. just a little worried now that it is underpowered, how good or bad is the power-boost? Just a scam or does it actually work?
Thanks!


----------



## 04f350powerv-xt (Nov 24, 2007)

Now because it is schools that I clear, everything is supposed to be done by 7am. So my thought is this: our snow falls are usually 2-5 inches, not very often we get more than that, most common would be 2-4", so for a storm like this I figured the blower should be able to take full passes at a good speed, when the big heavy storm comes, I realize performance is going to suffer, but like I said, not very often we get hammered. I figured on average, a 38" is going to be beneficial rather than a hindrance. Now I’m not sure with this cute little 342cc.....


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd be curious to know how this machine works out for you after using it for a season. Please report back. Best to you this snow season be safe


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

I have 2 JD 1332PE blowers they have the 342 cc Briggs engine on them, I assume this is the same engine you have. If that is the case you should have no problems, mine have no problem taking a full 32" pass even through a snow drift as tall or in some cases taller than the intake, I wouldn't be without mine, like posted before you will likely be more concerned about how far it is blowing the snow. My blowers have a 4 blade fan. How many blades is your fan? I have blown snow from a driveway across a front yard to a neighbours before when I wasn't quick enough on the controls!!!
Good luck and keep us posted on how you make out!!


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

If you are only doing smaller amounts of snow you mentioned you should be fine I would guess that Simplicity could throw 6" of wet heavy easily. It will do a wider area but you might be in a lower gear or not quite a full swipe that's all. For lighter snow you'll be laughing taking full width passes though, productivity should be good. I have an Ariens Pro 32 and it has the 14.5 ft./lb. 420cc engine and I can easily throw a foot of snow if I don't try to go too fast.


----------

